# feeding pure balance



## Scrappy14 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi I just started feeding my pit pure balance bison and pea recipe about a month ago he seems to be liking it and being grain free seems to help his allergies. But there's a new pure balance coming out later this month and there's no info about it online yet its Trout and lentils super food.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No point in changing it if he's doing well already.


----------



## Scrappy14 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is the food


----------



## Scrappy14 (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe I can feed both because the new is for sensitive skin and my pit has very dry skin I have to give him fish oil pills to help


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's good to give a variety of proteins so I'm all for switching up the food!


----------

